# Missouri Turkey Pic's



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got lucky again....20 lbs, 10" beard, 1" spurs. Our group went 3 out of 4 on opening morning.

[siteimg]4240[/siteimg]

Close up of my bird

[siteimg]4241[/siteimg]

The opening day birds..... Rick 23 lbs, rotten beard (mold or fungus got it), 1 1/8" spurs, My old man 23 lbs, 11" beard, 1 1/4" spurs, my bird.

[siteimg]4242[/siteimg]


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Chuck, if you send me your link to photobucket, I'll edit your pictures into your post.


----------

